# Italian Lakes - Going Saturday!



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just a note to say that we leave for Italy on Saturday via Norfolk Lines. This will be our first trip abroad in this M/H (apart from collecting it that is) so much trepidation involved. We plan to go steadily via France & Switzerland, aiming to get to the lakes around midweek then after a few days on the lakes return via Austria and Germany. Any advice will be welcome. Also if anyone else is likely to be in the area, keep an eye open for MHF stickers. Why not PM me and we can exchange mobile numbers - maybe even meet up for a drink or BBQ.

Gaspode


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm so deeply jealous I can hardly write. Enjoy it and have a wonderful time. Send some photos.

May all your mossies be male !

G


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Italian Lakes*

Hi Ken & Jen & Pudding aka Gaspode

Hope you have a loverly time wish we were comming with you


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grizzly

Thanks for the good wishes, will keep a running total of mozzies nuked!

Hi Jacquie

Seen your rally pictures - wish we could have been there, when are you doing it again? By the way, the NT place I was trying to remember for the car rally is Charlecote Park, not the place I thought. We are there on the 26th with a bit of luck.

Gaspode


----------



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gaspode, 8)

Have a great time - we were at the Italian Lakes about 8 weeks ago and had a great time! We didn't see many Brits along the way - i think they were all keeping warm in Spain, it was pretty cold at the time!

Let us know how you get on, and yes - watch out for the mossies - they are big!!

All the best,

Julie

P.S Photos of lake garda plus other Italy ones, on our personal travel website, www.globe-hopping.com.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*as topic*

have a great time, also off to lakes saturday, but no motorhome as yet, so flying, will be at lake maggiore for 10 days. 
sue n john


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Julie

Thanks for the good wishes, hopefully the temperature has increased now (also the mossies no doubt).

Sue/John

Perhaps we could offer you a lift, not as quick but probably more entertaining. We plan to visit Maggiore, probably first stop so look out for us around mid-week, we are in an Ahorn 611coachbuilt reg. Y166 LRX.

Gaspode


----------

